# Finally found it I think! NEW!! member...thank you all!



## aibo210 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi

My names Carl and im 23 from derby in the UK I started suffering with bad panic atacks around 2000 (just after new year) they came from no where all of a sudden , well after dealing with them a year or so my life seemed back on track I got myself a job working at a computer shop but all changed 2 yrs later, my grandad was diagnosed with cancer christmas 2003 at the time i was upset but came to deal with it and enjoy the time we had. then later in the year he sadly died I got quite upset not as much as i though i would of well all the bad stuff past and it was two weeks befor christmas and found a partner and life was ok. THEN IT HAPPEND!: I went to bed and the next morning I woke but I woke like a feeling like I was stuck in a dream or still sleeping wich was very scary, I ignored it and carried on but I noticed it got more and more worse over christams it was even effecting me at work I was getting poor vision like lights dimming things seemed futher away and moving things slowed down but moved normal like a slow motion. so finally it getting all on top of me i toke time off work as work seemed to be making it worse and the floresent lights that we had there i could not stand!

So after a wile I had an eye test and all normal by this time my boss sacked me for takin time off. so from march 2004 ive been trying to find out whats up ive seen phycatrist had blood test e.e.g,s and eye tests all are normal! i keep thinking to myself am I goin mad and when I tell people what im going though they see it as a lame excuse not to work and be lazy but I honestly feel better asleep half the time. The symptoms of it have calmed down a bit less ive just lernt to deal with it in my own way, as of now:

I still feel not myself I get reacuring palpitations and every month or so i get feelings of my back clenchin up and smothering feelings. I feel like im looking though a black cast and my image of me in a mirror dont feel me like its someone else. floresent lighting I have hard time dealing with like get a fish tank effect like foggy watery overcast.

In the last few weeks ive gone back to the optitions to see if there any change all normal part from a little weak in left eye but wearing my contacts makes the watery image distortion worse and dont seem to be adjusting to them!

I know all this is long but i feel as I should explaine everything in the last desperate atempt to find out whats wrong, this deralization sounds like what ive been having and im so greatfull if anyone can help me work this all out and I hope I have found whats the matter!

I hope you can help and a feel strongly to whoever is gettin symptoms like me and wish them all the best!!

Carl


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi there Carl and Welcome! 

I know how it is when waking up, just a few days ago, the DP/DR kicked in when i woke up and only lasted 30 minutes. anyway, here, u will find interesting stuff. again, welcome.


----------

